# Just a practise with new lens



## Lez325 (Oct 12, 2021)

Sony 90mm f.28 macro lens@ f2.8



DSC04967 Flower by Les Moxon, on Flickr


Les


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 12, 2021)

Very nice result!


----------



## Space Face (Oct 12, 2021)

Yeah, lovely bokeh.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 12, 2021)

Nice but very shallow DOF, I presume this was intentional.....


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 12, 2021)

Nice shot. I don't mind a shallow dof with a pic like that. I know what everything that's oof looks like. Seeing it differently is the treat.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 12, 2021)

Nice and warm looking.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 13, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> Nice but very shallow DOF, I presume this was intentional.....


 Yes of course- that's why I shot this at f2.8 

Les


----------

